# Ambush will be out and about again



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Are you a new member to the forums? Welcome!


P.S. I'll be out with Larry on Saturday.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

Who is fatalalbert and what is an ambush? :-/ :-/ :-/


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Fatalbert is a predator and you are a prey that he is waiting to strike you on the water. Stay away from him and that's ambush waiting to happend.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

wow....who else is lost?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

If you haven't been on here for a while, I can see why. Here's a brief history. Fatalbert bought one of, if not the, first Gordon Ambush boats out of the mold. He's apparently headed into town. The boat is bad A$$. Not so sure about the driver. ;D


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> Are you a new member to the forums?  Welcome!
> 
> 
> P.S. I'll be out with Larry on Saturday.


I know it's hard to remember the little people.


----------

